# Help please--transitioning from pee pads to open pellet litter box



## yoshibear (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Thanks in advance for any thoughts you might on our housetraining issues. Here's the short version:

- I figured out (largely from this forum, you guys are wonderful) that Yoshi was confused about where to pee. 
- He'd pee on his crate bedding, no matter what it was--towel, dog bed, etc.
- He would also use pee pads pretty well...but then play and sleep on them! Even with poop and pee on them. Blech.

Since discovering his bedding confusion (again, I naively didn't realize he'd ever peed in his crate at night--longest stretch was 5 hours overnight), I've made these changes:

- inserted the divider to make his crate space smaller
- removed ALL bedding of any kind. Poor guy just sleeps on the tray
- attached an expen with a litter tray in it: pine pellets underneath (this is brand new to him), soiled pee pad on top

Today is 24 hrs since we started this new program. He's a superstar, doing great. No accidents! Consistently using the pee pad/pine pellet tray. And did not soil his crate, yay.

Here's my main question: what's the best way to transition from pee pads to pine pellet open litterbox? I've left the pee pads on top of the pellets, and he's using it. Adjusting to the different feel underfoot. My thought was to gradually move away the pee pads over a period of weeks.

I bought the Paw Traxx but he dislikes the grate and won't pee on it, even with a soiled pad underneath. He does, however, like to sleep on it. I think to break the pee pad/soft bedding association I need to do the open pellet litter box. Do you agree? Especially since he doesn't like the tray with grate option.

He is otherwise very happy and healthy, confirmed by our vet. Lovely temperament, though a little shy around people still.

Grateful for this forum!

PS I can't seem to attach any decent photos...here's one from a chilly MA day recently :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would get your open litter box and put a pee pad in the bottom. Let him pee on that. Then put a thin layer of litter over it. It is HIGHLY unlikely that he won’t continue peeing there once he smells his pee there. Make sure you keep a close eye, so you can praise and reward him when he does. (Be careful not to get so excited that you startle him!) one he is doing it pretty reliably, you can just remove the pee pad and you’re done! Of all the “potty changes”, that is one of the easiest!


----------



## yoshibear (Nov 16, 2020)

Great, thank you so much! Relieved to hear it may be easier than I anticipated. I hadn't thought to start with the pad on the bottom first.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine did have the advantage of a head start on indoor training, and he understood to “go potty” on command really early, but he transitioned to litter pretty much immediately when I introduced it. I used a paper towel with a drop of pee on in the litter. I took him to it first thing in the morning and placed him on it, and told him to go potty. That was pretty much it. I placed him there a couple more times in the same day to be sure, and first thing the next morning. However, he was at a different stage in potty training. I would do what Karen suggested with the litter for your puppy, the point is just that it’s a pretty easy switch. I really think yours will figure it out quickly, the key will just be keeping the pen small because he’s still figuring out the point of the potty tray, it’s not just about switching to the litter. I definitely think the litter will make it a lot easier. 

Good luck with your changes, I really think they will work! Just in time for winter, too


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

We plan to follow this method when we bring our puppy home in a couple weeks. I’m wondering: if we plan to gradually switch to pellets do we also continue using the grates on top or just leave it open? I know Yoshi doesn’t like the grates but I’m wondering if removing the grates is standard practice once pellets are introduced.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Izzie is 100 percent with the litter box. My challenge is outside. She will go potty outside first thing in the morning but after that she wants to keep her poop for the litter box.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> We plan to follow this method when we bring our puppy home in a couple weeks. I'm wondering: if we plan to gradually switch to pellets do we also continue using the grates on top or just leave it open? I know Yoshi doesn't like the grates but I'm wondering if removing the grates is standard practice once pellets are introduced.


That's really up to you. I prefer grates because it keeps the pellets IN the tray, and keeps puppies from playing in them or spreading them around, either intentionally or accidentally. But either way works.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Izzie is 100 percent with the litter box. My challenge is outside. She will go potty outside first thing in the morning but after that she wants to keep her poop for the litter box.


Don't think about it as a challenge. Think about it as her being a good girl for using her box. Sooner or later, she will decide she LIKES pooping outdoors, and then you will have to ENCOURAGE the use of the indoor potty.


----------



## yoshibear (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks so much, EvaElizabeth--that's helpful. I'll try the paper towel on top and see how that goes.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

A lot of people need the grate to deter playing with pellets and prevent them from spilling. But a lot of boxes don’t come with a grate at all, so I don’t think it will make or break indoor potty training either way. I switched to pellets because our puppy was proudly peeing on any paper that fell on the floor, including homework, due to paper training. I definitely prefer pellets. My personal observation is that families who keep the ex-pen small and are vigilant about supervising long term have the most success, and the actual potty itself can be just about anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> My personal observation is that families who keep the ex-pen small and are vigilant about supervising long term have the most success, and the actual potty itself can be just about anything.


YES!!!


----------

